# New bike in the stable



## kcrowe (Apr 18, 2011)

Well I guess two vintage bikes doesn't really make a stable but....We picked up this 59 or 60 Schwinn Debutante on Sat at the Haysville KS swap meet.  It's definately been restored/repainted but there is no rust on the chrome and the paints good.  

This will be my wife's rider.  Pink's not really my color.  We'll end up replacing or recovering the seat with pink and white, replace the grips with white and gotta find the light.  Anyone know what light goes on it?  Here is the original add:

http://www.schwinncruisers.com/wp-content/uploads/1960-schwinn-debutante.jpg

Needs a little wax and some chrome polish......Thoughts?















Ken


----------



## militarymonark (Apr 18, 2011)

I believe the light is close to this one but has the schwinn "S" stamped on the top 
http://cgi.ebay.com/NOS-Vintage-Bic...ltDomain_0&hash=item56439e4a31#ht_1274wt_1139


----------



## militarymonark (Apr 18, 2011)

THIS ONE! 
http://cgi.ebay.com/vintage-1960s-S...ultDomain_0&hash=item43a67d9f88#ht_761wt_1139


----------



## kcrowe (Apr 19, 2011)

Sweet...thanks Patrick...you guys are a wealth of information!


----------



## alisiam (May 6, 2011)

"Nothing can stop the man with the right mental attitude from achieving his goal; Nothing on earth can help the man with the wrong mental attitude"


----------



## Adamtinkerer (May 6, 2011)

Well normally the S light that Patrick linked, but this bike obviously has factory dual racks, and the S light mounts on the front fender, won't work w/a rack. The ad shows a funky twin light that I don't think I've ever seen before! Finding one would be a stretch. But to stay within the era, a typical bullet/ball headlight that mounts to the stem would work and fit in, stylewise. They did use that type on Schwinn Jaguars and Tigers among others.


----------



## schwinnbikebobb (May 6, 2011)

Yes a normal light is your best bet. The dual lights are VERY hard to find and can easily go for $200 or more for a nice set. They were also on the boys Panther.


----------

